# "sweating problem" Flats & Bay



## troutslayer321 (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a 1997 18' Flats & Bay & anything that I put in my compartments get wet. I've tried drilling holes between them & it doesn't help. I keep extra artificial bait in tupperware containers & after 2 weeks there will be a puddle of water inside the container. Is there anything I can do to stop this ? I keep it in a wetslip, but pull it out every 2 weeks to clean up. I do fish practically every day. Thanks Ed


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

IMO, It sounds to me like the heat of the day and cool of the night is what is causing the moisture. With it sealed, it isnt able to evaporate. Plus keeping it in the water 2 weeks at a time helps to aid the condensation, especially with the temp flux in the air. I would either suggest you try a box of baking soda, and/or if that doesnt work, keep the compartments empty and load them as you go. You may also want to check the seal/weatherstrip around the compartment. It may be time to change them. But remember, any moisture in the compartment, especially your sealed container, will sweat and create condensation when it heats up. Day after day, it builds up, creating the puddles/excess water. Artificial lure are full of moisture. Thats what keeps them soft and jiggly. You leave them in the sun, and they dry up and become brittle. Good luck on fixing the issue. Hope this helped. O*D*W


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*A small fan should cure the problem*

The cushions in my cabin were a continuous mildew problem. Asmall fan cured the problem---as long as I remembered to turn the fan on. The fan ran continuousy when tha boat was not udnerway.


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

Whenever I put my boat up, I leave all the compartments cracked open.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Maybe need new tupperware or better knockoffs.
Either a lot of moisture is already in them when you shut them or they are letting air in and out.


----------

